
Resilient Web Design - ingve
https://resilientwebdesign.com/
======
amiga-workbench
The text espouses a lovely idea, but it seems to be talking about practises
that died about a decade ago now.

Nobody does build progressively enhanced websites anymore, its an all or
nothing mess of the latest javascript memes and nightly-build browser
features.

I really wish sites did fall back to just showing basic content when
confronted with an odd browser but it just doesn't happen, browsing the web on
my Kindle gets kinda painful outside of HN. The pixel perfect stranglehold
designers seem to have on websites is still in place, they are insistent on
building "experiences" exact to their specifications instead of just providing
information in whatever way works best at the moment.

------
sergiotapia
Distracting type, and horrible font size. Really difficult to read on laptop.

------
rewwq
What can I possibly learn about web design from someone who can't even have
the font display at a reasonable size? Please fix this. You shouldn't have to
zoom in / zoom out for your website to be usable to people with perfectly fine
eyesight.

------
coldtea
I find complaints about "big font" bizarro. It's made so that a reasonable
amount of letters/words fits on each row, the same as its the norm for ages in
print and elsewhere.

Obviously the bigger you can get the font AND keep that property, the better.

~~~
reificator
Are you reading from a mobile device perchance? I expect it would look fine on
one.

But I can assure you, it does not look fine on the desktop. I have literally
one header and a four sentence paragraph on my screen right now.

~~~
coldtea
No, a desktop (well, laptop) hooked to a 24" UHD screen.

It shows a header and ~3 paragraphs.

------
d0m
Can't read it, font is way too big

------
aaron-lebo
What's the proper way to read this?

The font is gorgeous but also massive.

~~~
Dayshine
I feel like I'm reading on my kindle with the font size accidentally turned up
to max...

------
King-Aaron
2.5em fonts on a 32" screen...

nope

------
SmooL
From a mobile perspective, this site is beautiful. 1) renders beautifully,
easy font size to read 2) offline access, so I can read it whenever 3) gave me
the option to add to home screen, which when selected, opens in its own native
app.

Can't speak for the content yet, but the experience so far is amazing.

~~~
JepZ
Are you sure that app is native? Sounds more like a PWA and since they have a
Service Worker [1] I am convinced that what you are seeing is not a 'native'
app, but if it feels like one thats just fine :D

From a desktop user perspective (1920x1080) I think the font-size would be
better readable at about 60%.

[1]:
[https://resilientwebdesign.com/serviceworker.js](https://resilientwebdesign.com/serviceworker.js)

------
kochandy
It is a shame people here can't get past the font size because it is a really
well written and interesting book. Just zoom it down to the desired size and
enjoy.

------
reificator
> _This is a web book, designed to be read on the web (with or without an
> internet connection)._

I'm not usually one to complain about free content, but with a fontsize like
that it was designed to be read _across the street_ from the web. I couldn't
make it through the intro page.

------
navs
I feel like this was designed to be read on a smartphone. I find it
uncomfortable reading this on my 15" laptop screen. That aside, content looks
interesting.

~~~
kevincox
It's not too bad if you zoom out a bit. I don't know why they made the type so
large.

------
crazygringo
I hate to be the one to comment on form instead of content...

But a body text of "2.5 em" is literally unreadable. Anyone trying to talk
about web design, while using letters that are 2.5^2 = _6.25 times larger by
area than normal_ , I can't take seriously enough to even begin to read.

~~~
Ahmed90
+9000 like seriously, I get it's mobile "friendly" design, but seriously being
unable to display a nav/menu with only 10 items in fullscreen on a 23" 1080p
display is the perfect example of a bad UI/UX.

~~~
madeofpalk
The large font size isn't even to be "mobile friendly" \- the site uses media
queries to give mobile viewports specific styles.

~~~
Ahmed90
I wonder what's the point of this trend... the only thing I can think of is
the "looks good on my machine" and the mac/retina display resolution maybe?
not a mac user so idk... I usually get mockups/prototypes bigger than it
should because the designer eyeballed it on his/her machine

~~~
masswerk
Unreadable for me on a MacPro and an iPad. It's not Apple related.

------
aldoushuxley001
The lack of information density in a so called "web book" is irksome

~~~
SquareWheel
Information density isn't the problem (webpages can scroll), but the
readability simply isn't very good.

